# What's Your Vaping Style?



## Silver (4/6/14)

Hi all

As we evolve as vapers we discover what works for us and how we address our needs. This thread is to discuss how you use various liquids in your setups to meet your vaping needs. 

@Tom said a while back (excuse me Tom if this is my interpretation) that the term ADV is a bit overrated.

Who really would want to vape the same juice all day anyway? I tend to agree with that. I think the concept of a few top juices to have in your rotation or in several devices set up permanently is the way to go.

For a few months now i have had three juices on the go simultaneously, puffing away at whichever one i feel like at the moment.

It has taken me some time to discover I have three types of vaping requirements:
a) the need for something refreshing - to leave my mouth feeling sparkly and clean
b) the need for something tasty but not overpowering for mindless sort of vaping
c) the need for a strong kick when the urge arises. Some days it happens often, some days less so.

I fill these three needs with the following three setups:
1. The refresher - mainly VM Choc Mint - but any natural tasting minty or menthol juice will do. 5 Pawns bowdens mate sometimes does the honours here when im feeling a bit decadent.
2. The tasty mindless one - VK Pina Colada has featured nicely and being only 12 mg it works well for repetitive vaping. Vape Craving Adventure also doing the honours but its pricey so wont be often. I have varied this one quite a bit but I need to do more work here.
3. Strong kick - i find tobaccoes are best for this. Still hunting here but HHV Huntsman and HHV Gaia are so far my best I have found. They kick like mules and taste very good.

So I'd say i have roughly 2 flavours i have found so far that work beautifully for each category. My goal is to find a third for each and maybe build it up to 5 for each over the next few months.

What is your style? What have you found works well for you?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> As we evolve as vapers we discover what works for us and how we address our needs. This thread is to discuss how you use various liquids in your setups to meet your vaping needs.
> 
> ...



I have something similar going on, the addition of the new nautilus tank has confirmed that switching between 3 different flavours is what I like (sense of taste is slowly starting to return ). Got the mPT3 on the little ego battery loaded with Menthol, got some Liqua Cappuccino in the Kayfun and the Nautilus is loaded with VK4. I'm constantly switching between the Nauty and the Kayfun on the SVD...... now I see the need for multiple mods ....... and a "flight case"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (4/6/14)

I don't really have a 'rotation' or ADV yet, some days I grab what's closest, other days I'll pick up my bottles one by one until I find one I fell like vaping. Mix and match often

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

Silver said:


> Who really would want to vape the same juice all day anyway?



Me! 

Actually that was a bit of a lie because I do sometimes add a few drops of coconut to my Menthol Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

Silver said:


> My goal is to find a third for each and maybe build it up to 5 for each over the next few months.



My goal is to find a second juice I like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

i only have one tank (russian) so whatever i use in there has to last me through the better part of the day.

i recently got a nano kit for it, so changing juices is quicker now.

i usually start the day with some DIY ry4 (from valleyvapers) and then switch to some berry/ peach or menthol, depending on the mood 

i do intend to get a second tank in the near future though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (4/6/14)

Currently 8 juices in rotation. Have about 2-3 different ones per day. One juice on the Kayfun for the roads and 2 for the drippers. I am very pleased to enjoy different ones. Choice is always a good thing.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (5/6/14)

I have to agree with @Rob Fisher 
I have 1 that I keep going back to. Which is the VK4.
I have tried a good couple of different ones which are good or great.
Like the 5 pawns.
But I see myself constantly going back to the good old faithful.
Im constantly looking for a tobacco flavour that is worthwhile for me. 
But haven't found anything that has hit that spot so to say.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (5/6/14)

I enjoy the tobaccoish flavours and find VM4/Black cigar/VK4 good from the local manufacturers. HHV Heavenly T and Huntsman could easily be added to the list and at approx R170 per 30ml landed is not a bad option at all.

For special treat, I'll pump a few ml's of WB Blackbird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

